

Download Organizer 1.2 - saucow
http://downloadorganizerapp.com/

======
saucow
Dev here. New update for 10.10, with swipes to quickly remove files, and and
update UI. Here are a few promo codes:

HA64WHRH4TL9 E963AFLMT6JM LYAMWLXFH6JP 9T6E9MXXT6KF N96PXH7PFTEA

